# Josh Moreno



## IcemanSK (Apr 3, 2007)

Josh Moreno, a 20 year old 3rd Dan in American Karate, & multi-year champion on the WMAC circuit, was killed in a motorcycle accident in Santa Claria, CA yesterday afterrnoon. Josh was the son of Sensei Dave Moreno who runs the karate program at the community center where I teach Taekwondo. Please pray for Dave & his wife, Josie.


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2007)

Much too young to lose.

. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 3, 2007)

....
:asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 4, 2007)

.


----------



## exile (Apr 4, 2007)

:asian:


----------

